# Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011



## käptniglo (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich heiße Guido und bin im südlichen Ruhrgebiet zu Hause. Weil wir viel Platz haben und Ausschachtungsarbeiten am Haus vornehmen mussten, haben wir "zum Üben" einen Teich mit einem Minibagger ausgehoben. 

Ganz grob hat er die Maße 8 x 7 Meter bei ca. 1,50 M Tiefe.

Gefiltert wird derzeit über ein angebautes Filterbecken mit Kiesfüllung.

Begonnen habe ich ungefähr 2009. Die Folie kam dann aber erst 2011. 


Aktuelle Fotos folgen.

Besatz derzeit: 10 Golfische, einige Libellenlarven, hunderte __ Rückenschwimmer und leider auch einige __ Egel, vermutlich durch Pflanzen eingeschleppt. In ein paar Tagen werden wir wohl noch ein paar __ Moderlieschen vom Behelfsteich in den großen Teich umsetzen.


----------



## Joerg (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

Hallo käptniglo,

:Willkommen2

da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die weiteren Fotos.

Ist das in der Mitte des Gartens ein Monsterkarpfen?


----------



## käptniglo (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

du meinst auf dem bild teichg.jpg?

das bin ich!!!


----------



## Joerg (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

Nein auch auf dem Bild Teich0, Teich1 und Teich2

Du siehst nicht wirklich aus wie ein Karpfen.
Das Teil in dem etwas angerosteten Rahmen.


----------



## käptniglo (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

mag sein, dass es ein karpfen ist. 

http://www.bildhauer-worpswede.de/tiefe/tiefe.php

"etwas" ist eine freundliche untertreibung.


----------



## käptniglo (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

So. Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus diesem Jahr. Leider wachsen die Pflanzen im Teich nicht gerade üppig, habe aber auch keine Algen...


----------



## käptniglo (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

...


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

sehr geil, :smoki


kannst du noch ein paar Bilder zum größen Vergleich vom gesamten machen?

weil hoffe das ich bei meiner Befüllung mindestens 20.000l habe und wenn du 35.000l 
hast:shock poah

ok dein Teich ist wohl ein klein bisschen länger aber nicht so sehr tief oder hab ich das falsch gelesen?


----------



## käptniglo (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

also... ich habe natürlich nicht gemessen sondern gerechnet. und zwar nur überschlägig.

ich habe einen Bereich von ca 3 x 3 m, der gut 1,50, bis 1,60 m Teif ist. Das wären ja schon 13.500 Liter. Ein Bereich von ca. 6x6 (=36 abzüglich der obigen 9 = 27) ist dann ansteigend, da habe ich ca. die Hälfte der Tiefe, also 0,8 m, gerechnet: ergeben nochmal ca. 22.000 l. Und dann noch etwas Flachwasser...

Habe ich mich verrechnet?


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

hmmm, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen

also kam viel Wasser über den Regen rein oder wie?

weil wollte wenn ich meinen Befülle unbedingt das mit´m Standrohr und Wasseruhr machen..

wenn ich nurn Zylinder ausrechne bei mir komm ich auf so 14.000 aber da kommt ja noch was dazu..:beten

:smoki


----------



## käptniglo (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

jou. das meiste wasser ist aus der luft.

übrigens... heute morgen war der __ reiher da!!! :evil
ich habe ihn verjagt, aber vermutlich hatte er sich vorher schon ein paar fischstäbchen geholt.

jetzt sind es nur noch 8.


morgen spanne ich ne schnur.


----------



## käptniglo (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

Ich habe jetzt noch einmal gemessen und gerechnet.

Die reine Wasserfläche ist 6 x 5 Meter.

Nach der Formel Radius zum Quadrat mal Pi habe ich dann für drei Zonen den Rauminhalt gerechnet. Für die tiefste Zone ( 3 m Durchmesser) käme ich bei ca. 1,50 bis 1,60 Tiefe auf 10.500 Liter. Die mittlere Zone hat dann 8.400 Liter und die Flachzone rd. 1.000 Liter. Zusammen statt 35.000 Liter also nur 20.000 Liter. 

die Reiherschnur ist gespannt.


----------



## zAiMoN (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

Poah 15.000l Unterschied das ist schon so manch ein "Koi" Teich 

Was meinst du mit mittlerer zone? Hast du alles komplett in Zylinder, Quader usw. Einteilen können?

wie sieht es mit Stufen aus? Ist umständlich zu berechnen sowas :-(

Achso hast du alles in "Zylinder" zerlegen können ?


----------



## käptniglo (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

jep. Ich habe im prinzip 1 zylinder und 2 ringe gerechnet. Ist für meine zwecke allerdings unherheblich, ob es 20 tsd oder 35 tsd liter sind. das erste mal, dass ich die volumenangabe brauchte, war hier im forum. :beten


----------



## käptniglo (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

ich habe nachwuchs.

nicht nur mein mini-notfallteich wimmelt von kleinen fischen (ich denke, moderslieschen), sondern auch der große teich (goldfische). 

in beiden teichen scheinen mehrere gruppen von nachwuchs zu sein. haben nämlich unterschiedliche größen.

wenn das so weiter geht, muss ich wohl doch nen sonnenbarsch kaufen.


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

so. jetzt auch mal ein gesamtbild von oben...


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

Der ist schön geworden. 
Wenn das Gemüse nun noch ordentlich wächst, wird das ein richtig schicker natürlicher Teich 

Und, schon nen Sonnenbarsch geordert 

Mandy


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

ne... frühestens im nächsten jahr, mandy. wenn der __ reiher nicht vorher sein werk tut....

und das gemüse knausert mit dem wachsen, wie schon berichtet. 

guido


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

Na warte mal wie es im nächsten Frühjahr loswuchert 

Ich dachte damals auch meine Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter werden nicht ... aber nach dem 1. Winter gings los. Gewuchert ohne Ende.
Das wird noch ... 

Mandy


----------



## käptniglo (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

hier mal etwas, was nicht direkt mit em teich zu tun hat, aber auch immer wieder gern gesehen wird. ich bin seit fast 2 jahren beim pflastern. naja... pflastern ist zuviel gesagt. habe so 4 qm pflaster aufgenommen und einen abgang zum hauseingang gemacht. die pflastersteiene hatte ich vor dem haus gestapelt. so nach und nach räume ich die beiseite. heute bin ich an die unterste stapel-lage gekommen und wollte die erstmal liegen lassen und den kies, der drumherum lag, wegschippen. 

beim schippen habe ich oft ein mulmiges gefühl. heute zeigte sich wieder: zu recht. ich stoße so mit der schaufel unter eine kiesschicht, die neben den pflastersteinen liegt und denke... hoppla, was steckt denn da auf den kieselsteinen zwischen den pflastersteinen?

zum glück habe ich den kapitalen burschen nicht verletzt. bin mit der schüppe wohl genau unter seine sitzauflage gestoßen. habe ihn dann am rand des grundstücks in die wiese gesetzt, wo er sich auch sofort auf den weg in einen holzstapel machte. 

ich habe schon einige erdkröten gefunden, aber das war bisher das kapitalste viech. ;-)

das dritte bild zeigt keine kröte. es ist unser jüngster nachwuchs, holly.


----------



## käptniglo (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Käptn´s Teichfertigstellung 2011*

so, liebe teichfreundinnen und -freunde, zwischenmitteilung:
am 14.7. hatte mir der __ reiher ja 2 goldis geraubt. ich hatte dann ein paar pinne in die erde gehauen und nylonschnur in 30 bis 40 cm höhe gespannt. und zwar nur einmal rum um den teich. 
ich muss sagen: entweder hat der kein hunger mehr oder das hat sich bewährt. ich habe außerdem zwei metallkugeln am rand rumliegen, die das sonnenlicht reflektieren. ich denke aber eher, es ist die schnur, die die goldis schützt.


----------

